# Slide ED 160



## starter5.0 (7. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin,

Ich hab mir auf der letzten Tour mein Schaltauge verbogen, weiß jemand was für ein Schaltauge ich für das 2010 Slide ED 160 brauche ?

MfG
Starter


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2011)

Nimm dir einfach dein Schaltauge zur Hand und schau bei h&s nach. Die sollten das wohl haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likelago (20. Mai 2011)

Schaltauge Nr.14


----------

